
An unsafety bug in rust's stdlib - lainon
https://lobste.rs/s/i0jf4b/unsafety_bug_rust_s_stdlib
======
kristianp
>> This change takes a concise and clear functional-style implementation and
updates it to a long, complex, and apparently buggy imperative-style.

>True, but the numbers in the PR indicate that the new version was faster as n
grew. I don’t know how often > str::repeat is used, but — and this ties with
the point you make about values — when I use standard library functions in
Rust, I expect that they be as performant as is possible

You'd think that the same algorithm as in the pull request could be written in
a functional style too?

